# Solved: why is my site redirecting....spyware?



## mytoyo2k1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi,
I've had my clients site online for over 2 years now everything has been working fine until recently, customers started calling the warehouse complaining that the site gave them a virus. I didn't believe it at first but more and more visitors started calling and complaining and now i see why. Now the strange part is that if you go directly to the site by typing the sites web address no redirection occurs no problem, everything works just fine. But if you come from a search engine for example google,msn, yahoo etc.. the user gets redirected to a fake anti virus download page. 
I contact my hosting company with the issue and they replied stating that a scan was made to all the files and folders using clamAv and sent over the log of the scan with no files being infected. I have no problem believing them but at the same time i have had other people from other parts of the world having the same outcome. My client is a manufacturing company which is why i'm not surprised if some one has compromised our site, but then again our site is only an informative site with no forms and only managed by me. I'm out of ideas here if anyone can help i would appreciate it as we get unique visitors daily.
-Marvin


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

What is the address of your website and what should I type into Google to access it?

Right now I think it's either the coding in your website or your hosting company, although there aren't really many more options.


----------



## mytoyo2k1 (Aug 5, 2008)

i just signed up so i can pm you but do you mind chatting on skype or should i send you an email? thanks
-Marvin


----------



## mytoyo2k1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok i think i found the answer. I hope this helps everyone out there that get infected with fake antivirus download pages.
like the ones below
antivirus2008-freescan.com 
antivirus2009-freescan.com 
windows-defense.com 
scanner.win-antivir-2008.com 
scanner.win-antivir-2009.com 
scanner.power-antivirus-2009.com 
Go here for a complete explination on how to resolve a hacked site redirect.
http://groups.google.com/group/Goog...ad/5c88685d9ad23a76/73b886a6c79f18d5?lnk=raot


----------



## awatson (Jan 29, 2008)

So they had uploaded .htaccess files to your site that caused the redirect? Did you figure out how they were able to do that? That seems like the real problem.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Remember to mark your thread solved.


----------



## tex0gen (Jun 10, 2007)

Name and shame the hosting company for the bad service?!?


----------

